# Goldflight Archery - New Site - New Ranges



## goldflight (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Just writing to let you know Goldflight Archery relaunched its website yesterday with 6 exciting ranges. We are also affiliated now with Amazon.co.uk and have trawled Amazon looking for their archery related products, and those are featured on our site too. In addition we are also trialling a "novelty shop" in association with Spreadshirt, with items such as the "I love my bow mug" and much more. 

The ranges are as follows...

Standard Range > Cheaper than our more personalised products, but still high quality archery goods, ideal for new starters or for someone that just wants something quick.

Speciality Range > The range we have always offered, high quality leatherwork that is often personalised for the customer. No two products are identical! 

Archery For Kids > Archery toys, video games and DVDs if you want to get the kids into Archery but they aren't ready for the real thing quite yet! 

Arrows > We still produce high quality wooden arrows, so if you need a dozen or so making up, have a look at the arrow range!

Arrow Supplies > We are an official supplier of Boyton Scots Pine Shafts in the UK, and these are available via the site. 

Other Items > We also offer a variety of other items, including books, tutorial books, historical books, DVDs, and adult costume, on top of what is featured in Archery for Kids. You will also find the novelty shop in this section!

Lots of exciting new products are now only a click away so please feel free to have a look around! Visit www.goldflight-archery.co.uk today!

Kind Regards

Dennis

Company Owner


----------

